# This couple looks cold



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

First-I've been reading this forum for almost a year now, it's not only supportive and positive, but provides relevant information too. I really appreciate it!

My husband and I were blessed with a nest on our balcony, and 2 eggs last April 2004. This mommy and daddy had 2 successful clutches, one May and one June - we watched the babies learn to fly, eat on their own...each has its own temperament...

[I'm assuming the sex based on the sitting hours and what I've read here - father sits banker's hours]

The parents were here almost daily thoughout the entire winter, and one child until January! This is quite cold, being in Montreal Canada on the 9th floor. Mommy is quite dominant, and we noticed in addition to driving away intruders, sometime in the coldest weeks this year, she drove away Daddy1 and has a new mate, Daddy2, whom we call Checkers. Daddy1 visited almost daily for about 2 more weeks, but Mommy drove him away. 

Checkers and Mommy spent 1 full month grooming each other daily, and about 1 week ago, we noticed that one of the pigeons was always in their 'corner' for a long time. We also noticed 2 eggs. It's been around 0 degrees or colder and quite windy - and the birds are sitting for hours at a time! We've made a little shelter (footstool covered by a rug on 2 sides) but they must be freezing, and I'm assuming it's too cold for the eggs to hatch.

Do pigeons usually start laying clutches this early?

also, Should we remove the eggs when they get up for the changing of the guard? It might mean less cold time for these parents... 

Thank you again for this wonderful site!
(I've included a picture of the first parents and children at about 3 months)


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Poco,

You have more time in reading @ this site than I do, but just a thought.....Could you put a power strip on an extension cord and bring it next to their "spot", then slide a heating pad under the nest site? Also thinking that if you could put a clamp light above as well they would get heat from above and below. I'm sure there'll be other suggestions to follow from those more knowledgable than myself. Good luck with your recurring family!!

fp

PS--cover the power strip w/plastic bag if it might be exposed to rain.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

If you pull the eggs, the hen will probably lay another clutch that much sooner which depletes her calcium supply. If the pair wants to nest, giving them a sheltered location like you have is a big help. Pigeons can generate a lot of heat as long as they can get out of the wind and damp. Enclosing the area reduces the amount of heat lost. Bubblewrap works great!


----------



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello!
Thank you both for your replies - we will leave the eggs so that Mommy can keep her calcium.  We have been using a covered hot water bottle in their hut, but they get disturbed when we come too close, and maybe that stress is worse than the cold.
The weather has been above 5 degrees (celcius) for the last couple of days, and is increasing, hopefully permanently. 
As a side note, both parents seem to like playing in the snow...Here's Checkers


----------

